# Sanyo PLV Z3000



## zhent (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys i just got a new plv z3000 it smells liek crap when i start it up. Is this smell hazardous?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Hazardous? If you're worried about fumes, they're probably not hazardous to your health unless you take in a lung full directly (though I can't be sure). 

But they may become hazardous if they're an indication of burning electronics and these parts cause the thing to catch fire.

Smell from electronic components in never a good thing.


----------



## zhent (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, then I think that it should be okay. I called them and they said their new projectors are normally like this. Haha, but the bad thing, the downside of this is the smell does not clear for 50-70 hours x.x. But thanks for the reply :smile:


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol.. well.. this is really very normal.. mostly electronic items smell very bad in the begining but later on we become usd to it,or probably the smell starts, sort of disappears..


----------

